# Huge price increase u.s. Immigration



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Appears the US is Dramatically increasing prices for all immigration services/processes starting in new fiscal year of October 2020. I saw where one price is going up over 300%, but the one I'm most interested in is Citizenship by Naturalization for my Asawa, which we luckily will be a couple months ahead of the increase. "Starting Oct. 2, legal immigrants eligible to apply for citizenship will pay $1,160 if they submit their application online, or $1,170 if submitting a paper application.

Under the new fee, immigrants will pay at least $520 more to apply for citizenship. That is more than 80% higher than the current application fee of $640."

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...tizenship-dramatically-increasing/3304675001/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

That's interesting Jay, is it possible they are doing this to reduce migration? In Oz the partnership visa we got 8 years ago was about 3K, 2 years later it jumped to near 7K. I asked our migration agent about this and he inferred too many applicants and the higher fee will deter many people from applying.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

If paying $1000 is a deterrent to people applying then so be it. Considering you would need $20,000+/year to live there this seems like a small amount.

I wonder how many of them immediately apply for food stamps, welfare, or some other government assistance after approved.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> If paying $1000 is a deterrent to people applying then so be it. Considering you would need $20,000+/year to live there this seems like a small amount.
> 
> I wonder how many of them immediately apply for food stamps, welfare, or some other government assistance after approved.


Reason for the hike in Immigration fee's is that it costs the American Tax Payer and mainly the illegal aliens who file for Immigration they also bottle neck most of our Immigration offices, I found that out when I was applying for my own legally adopted kids when I was stationed in San Diego, both offices full of Hispanics mainly and the line is always out the door, it was so expensive so hard for me to bring my kids to the US I retired here.

Zep here's a spot that gives some statistics on the cost of illegal immigration
https://www.factcheck.org/2009/04/cost-of-illegal-immigrants/


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Small price to pay to live the American dream. Last I saw, it was 40,000 ph to process a naturalization application here in PH. Do you not feel that the US is worth the $350 price difference?
A retirement visa here costs way more then what the US is charging and that only entitles us to be stay here. No further frills are included. Haha
Either way, I’d say it’s a bargain.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well President Trump has signed a bill that all Asylum seekers will now have to pay an application fee. Won't be free anymore. So many are taking advantage of this system anyways. 

GOOD FOR TRUMP!!!!

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Well President Trump has signed a bill that all Asylum seekers will now have to pay an application fee. Won't be free anymore. So many are taking advantage of this system anyways.
> 
> GOOD FOR TRUMP!!!!
> 
> Art


Is that legal:confused2:


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Is that legal:confused2:


If it is legal it should not be.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Appears the US is Dramatically increasing prices for all immigration services/processes starting in new fiscal year of October 2020. I saw where one price is going up over 300%, but the one I'm most interested in is Citizenship by Naturalization for my Asawa, which we luckily will be a couple months ahead of the increase. "Starting Oct. 2, legal immigrants eligible to apply for citizenship will pay $1,160 if they submit their application online, or $1,170 if submitting a paper application.
> 
> Under the new fee, immigrants will pay at least $520 more to apply for citizenship. That is more than 80% higher than the current application fee of $640."
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...tizenship-dramatically-increasing/3304675001/


Don't make the mistake we did of not keeping her a dual citizen, regret that now. This was almost 30 years ago, not sure how it works now. Now that we're a lot older and think more of living there it would come in handy. Looking into getting now.


----------

